# Ortiz in PRO Wrestling



## ace (Oct 3, 2005)

IM watching NWA/TNA it came on after the UFC 2 Show
& as I sit here I saw it with my own to eyes.

What do I think 2 Thumbs up to Tito
& 2 Middle fingers up to the Haters.

Don't know much about yet but will post back later.


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I guess I will have to start watching this 
program as I saw nothing else. :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, I can't blame the wrestlers for wanting to get some of the attention...but what's in it for _him_? Cash, I suppose.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 9, 2005)

Possibly a lucrative contract.  Let's face it; yes, professional 'rasslin does have its hazards, where people can fall improperly while doing the more risky moves, other times your "opponent" might be incompetant (see the bios on Brock Lesnar and Bill Goldberg for this), and end up hurting you, but the chances of you getting hurt aren't as much as having to go toe to toe in the ring with someone who is honestly trying to send you to dreamland.  

IIRC, Ken Shamrock and Dan Severn were both affiliated with the WWF for a fairly long period of time.


----------



## Marginal (Oct 9, 2005)

Tank Abbot did a stint in WCW before it folded too.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 15, 2005)

MMA is more dangerous short term, but MANY wrestlers have died in the ring, or have been paralyzed, or worse yet, had there careers in MMA go downhill 


that was for Kenny


----------



## Shogun (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, and that little girl with the Mexican redknee in her mouth....thats pretty messed up.....kudos.


----------

